# Help me identify a piece of music!



## lt904 (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi there, I'm new on the forum, greetings to you all!

I'm a big fan of classical music and recently on a trip to Berlin (in a glasshouse in a botanical garden of all places) I heard a piece of music that's really stuck with me, but I can't seem to identify it anywhere and only have about 13 seconds of it that was caught on my camera as I filmed something. 

I know it's not the best quality recording and only a short part of the song, but if anyone can help then I'd greatly appreciate it!

Thanks! :tiphat:


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

It's Winter from Vivaldi's Four Seasons.


----------

